# SoCal track Day, Friday after Thanksgiving, Streets of Willow Springs



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

SoCal SERCA is hosting a track day on Friday, the day after Thanksgiving. $150 for the day. Good bunch of people

ALL THE INFO CAN BE FOUND HERE ALSO

Friday, 11/23/07 - Day After Thanksgiving
Gate Opens: 7AM
Drivers Meeting: 8:30-9AM
Track Sessions Begin: 9AM

This event is being run by SoCal SERCA at Streets of Willow Springs (#2 in the pic). They always run a very organized, laid-back, enjoyable track day. The drivers will be split into 3 run groups: Beginner, Intermediate and Advanced. Expect to get in 4-5 runs at 20 minutes each. There will be a 1 hour break for lunch.

This is a track day for you to drive your car at a speed you feel comfortable with. There is no racing, egos or foolishness allowed. There are no trophies at the end of the day. Just a day with some cool people at the track, driving your car to the limit you feel comfortable with. Beginners will be teamed with Instructors in the morning sessions to help with the driving line, turn in and braking points. They are there to help you get the most enjoyment from your day at the track.

The following must be filled out for EACH driver, even if only 1 car is being driven between them:

NAME:
EMAIL:
ADDRESS:
PH:
CAR:
EXPERIENCE LEVEL: BEG./INT./ADV.:
# OF TRACK DAYS: 0-5/5-10/10+ :
AUTO-X EXPER.: YES/NO:
HELMET: YES/NO:
TIRE: STREET/RACE:
EMERGENCY CONTACT NOT @ TRACK:
EMERGENCY CONTACT #:
PAYMENT METHOD: CHECK, CREDIT CARD, USPS/PAYPAL :


----------

